# Suggestions for where in China



## fenixsan (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am planning to move to China to teach English and to learn Mandarin and I was hoping I could ask a few questions.

#1 Am I better off flying to China first then applying for jobs (perhaps in person) while in the country, or applying for positions advertised on the internet?

#2 If I choose to take my chances and look for work after arriving rather than before I leave, will the schools still reimburse my plane ticket costs?

#3 Probably the most important one is I'm after suggestions on where I should move. I have spent a few months in China in the big cities, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Hong Kong, etc, but the thought of dealing with that smog on a daily basis does not sound appealing at all. I am not into partying so I'm not concerned about nightlife or lack thereof. I'm not concerned about whether there is a large expat community or whether it would be fairly isolated however I've been warned if I'm going to go to a more isolated city to pick carefully because some are friendlier than others to English teachers. Keeping in mind my criteria of somewhere to learn mandarin and get a job teaching english where they're not going to rip me off, in a city with the least amount of smog, can anybody suggest some places I should research? I don't care about exciting nightlife or places to meet women etc, that's not what I'm there for. Checking the air quality maps and a few random google searches Yunfu seemed to fit the bill, apart from the mandarin part. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Kind Regards
Fenix


----------



## CharityJones (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey! Well Nanchang (the city in which I live ) is nice but dirty and a bit smelly (common throughout China). It will also be difficult if you are trying to learn the language as people in this area have a very distinct dialect that can impede learning proper mandarin.

I've been to Shanghai and if you're looking for a modern, slightly westernized city it's wonderful. For convenience the subway system can't be beat and people there are used to foreigners so you don't get stared at quite so much.

But since you aren't interested in big cities how about Hangzhou? I've been hiking there and although it isn't as large and convenient as my city or some of those you listed, it is really beautiful. It's set into the mountain side and the air is some of the freshest I've found in China.

I've also heard good things about Dailan being a "greener" city than most in the country but I've never been myself. 

Hope that helps some!


----------

